# What I've noticed with the battery drain issue



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Well My 2014 has had the battery drain dead on me twice now. After the first time it happened the dealer replaced the battery. I drove the car for 4000 miles and everything was fine. I go on vacation and the car sits in my driveway for 8 days and I come home to a dead battery. I took the car to the dealer and they test it and let it sit for 2 1/2 days and tell me the battery drain is normal...Now... I mentioned to the dealer when I took the car in that I have noticed that the lights on the bottom of the On Star mirror have been lit up a few different times while the car was parked in my driveway..most of the time the lights are off while the car is parked. So..I got to thinking and I parked my car in the driveway so I could look outside and see the mirror of the car at night. Well last night the lights on the On Star mirror were lit up after I parked my car and they stayed on all night long. The lights on that mirror only shut off when I started the car in the morning. I shut the car off and then the light on the mirror were off like they are supposed to be while the car is shut down.

I don't think it's unreasonable to think that if the mirror lights stay on and don't go off.... and who knows if the On Star is transmitting a signal or not.....not sure how that On Star works...that this just might be the reason the battery is being drained dead if the car is parked for a week or so if the On Star mirror is still lit up.

I went back to my dealer and told them what I've found and they said they would call the techs at GM to see if they can find anything out. Hopefully GM will have answer for this issue.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you have an OnStar subscription or use the app at all?


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't have a ON Star subscription...but I do have the app on my phone but really don't use it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I do vaguely remeber a TSB regarding OnStar causing battery drain. But it wasn't for Cruze.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

my car sits all winter an starts up every spring without battery disconnect. has no onstar.
zero drain. one of the first CTDs built.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Update...the dealer never called me today like he said he would about the OnStar mirror staying lit up after the car is parked...last night the mirror shut off....tonight, the mirror was on again when I checked 4 hours after the car was parked for the night. I went out to the car and started it up and then shut it off and the OnStar mirror was still lit up. I started the car again and this time I pushed one of the buttons on the mirror to call OnStar and then canceled....shut the car off and the mirror was off...something is going on with this OnStar mirror that's for sure....just putting this out there for the others on this forum that have reported the battery drain issue....not sure it's the real problem but the mirror being on while the car is parked is no doubt putting a drain on the battery especially if the car is parked for a week or so while the mirror is on...stopping by my dealer tomorrow yet again about this issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

2014Oilburner said:


> Update...the dealer never called me today like he said he would about the OnStar mirror staying lit up after the car is parked...last night the mirror shut off....tonight, the mirror was on again when I checked 4 hours after the car was parked for the night. I went out to the car and started it up and then shut it off and the OnStar mirror was still lit up. I started the car again and this time I pushed one of the buttons on the mirror to call OnStar and then canceled....shut the car off and the mirror was off...something is going on with this OnStar mirror that's for sure....just putting this out there for the others on this forum that have reported the battery drain issue....not sure it's the real problem but the mirror being on while the car is parked is no doubt putting a drain on the battery especially if the car is parked for a week or so while the mirror is on...stopping by my dealer tomorrow yet again about this issue.


Definitely sounds like you might be onto something there.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Definitely sounds like you might be onto something there.


I concur.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

OK guys this is what I found out...but first I was wrong about the dealer not getting back to me like they said they would....they did call yesterday and I missed the call and didn't see it on my phone til today...anyways.... the dealer told me that there is a TSB on the Bluetooth with the Cruze....it turns out that if you do not end your phone call or switch the call from the Bluetooth back to the phone before you turn off the car, then OnStar mirror will not turn off...told me that the OnStar will draw 240 MA I think he said...don't know much about that stuff, but the TSB said that it will drain the battery dead in 3 days or so if that OnStar mirror is left on. Dealer told me there is no fix and you have to follow the procedure if you use the Bluetooth with your phone or the OnStar will not turn off after the car is parked.....told me you can't disconnect the OnStar without losing the Bluetooth as it's all connected.

Well at least I know what was draining my battery and I can prevent it from happening again ..but I'm not very happy that GM hasn't fixed this major flaw in it's system...and GM didn't even bother to tell it's customer about this issue so the customer could at least take steps to keep the battery from draining dead like it has with me twice now.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

2014Oilburner said:


> told me that the OnStar will draw 240 MA


In round numbers, that's about a quarter amp-hour per hour. So overnight (16 hours) is about 4 amp-hours. A battery that's not on it's last legs should be able to handle that. Now, park it for a week, (24 x 7) 168 hours, that's 42 amp-hours. That could leave you needing a jump.




2014Oilburner said:


> it turns out that if you do not end your phone call or switch the call from the Bluetooth back to the phone before you turn off the car, then OnStar mirror will not turn off.


That's consistent with your experience on what it took to get the mirror to go off (doing another call - restarting the car didn't do it.)


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

2014Oilburner said:


> OK guys this is what I found out...but first I was wrong about the dealer not getting back to me like they said they would....they did call yesterday and I missed the call and didn't see it on my phone til today...anyways.... the dealer told me that there is a TSB on the Bluetooth with the Cruze....it turns out that if you do not end your phone call or switch the call from the Bluetooth back to the phone before you turn off the car, then OnStar mirror will not turn off...told me that the OnStar will draw 240 MA I think he said...don't know much about that stuff, but the TSB said that it will drain the battery dead in 3 days or so if that OnStar mirror is left on. Dealer told me there is no fix and you have to follow the procedure if you use the Bluetooth with your phone or the OnStar will not turn off after the car is parked.....told me you can't disconnect the OnStar without losing the Bluetooth as it's all connected.
> 
> Well at least I know what was draining my battery and I can prevent it from happening again ..but I'm not very happy that GM hasn't fixed this major flaw in it's system...and GM didn't even bother to tell it's customer about this issue so the customer could at least take steps to keep the battery from draining dead like it has with me twice now.


What does the owners manual say?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Tomko said:


> What does the owners manual say?


It probably says to end your call or switch off bluetooth before shutting off the car and exiting the vehicle...

EDIT: I scanned through the bluetooth section and it is not mentioned to end call first or anything like that. So they probably did not anticipate this would be an issue... It may be in there somewhere else...


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> In round numbers, that's about a quarter amp-hour per hour. So overnight (16 hours) is about 4 amp-hours. A battery that's not on it's last legs should be able to handle that. Now, park it for a week, (24 x 7) 168 hours, that's 42 amp-hours. That could leave you needing a jump.
> 
> 
> 
> That's consistent with your experience on what it took to get the mirror to go off (doing another call - restarting the car didn't do it.)


Yea it all makes sense...I usually take on my phone while driving home and get to my driveway and shut off the car while I'm still talking...so the OnStar wouldn't shut off and I leave for 8 days then the battery was dead...when I took the car to the dealer to have them check out the issue, I never used the phone before I dropped it off and the OnStar shut off with the car and that's why they said the battery draw was normal....it's just so hard to believe the GM wouldn't have a fix for something like this...I don't know why GM even has that OnStar....sure some would like it but I bet most don't..yea it's sorta of neat at first and I did like the navigation part of OnStar..but the service is just too much money for what you get if you ask me...and now the OnStar hardware is a proven problem for the car and GM doesn't even have a fix...wish I didn't have OnStar in my car.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> It probably says to end your call or switch off bluetooth before shutting off the car and exiting the vehicle...


I don't know what it says.....do you....what are you trying to say I'm stupid...it's pretty clear that a Bluetooth system shouldn't behave like this system does....my last cars Bluetooth system wouldn't drain the battery if you didn't follow a procedure and I bet no other car does either...it's a flaw in the system...why does the car shut off all the electric after 10 minutes after after you turn the key off if you don't open a door...but yet I'm to expect that the Bluetooth system stays on and will drain the battery dead....why is there a TSB on the Bluetooth if the owners manual tells you to end the call before you shut off the car


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Is this just for the cruze diesel or all on star vehicles?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm... this must only be applicable to the MyLink vehicles. I've switched from bluetooth back to my phone (after the ignition is off) on calls many times and then left my car for a week or more (1980's green looking radio) and never had an issue with battery drain. 2012 LT.

Sounds like it would just be a software fix.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2014Oilburner said:


> OK guys this is what I found out...but first I was wrong about the dealer not getting back to me like they said they would....they did call yesterday and I missed the call and didn't see it on my phone til today...anyways.... the dealer told me that there is a TSB on the Bluetooth with the Cruze....it turns out that if you do not end your phone call or switch the call from the Bluetooth back to the phone before you turn off the car, then OnStar mirror will not turn off...told me that the OnStar will draw 240 MA I think he said...don't know much about that stuff, but the TSB said that it will drain the battery dead in 3 days or so if that OnStar mirror is left on. Dealer told me there is no fix and you have to follow the procedure if you use the Bluetooth with your phone or the OnStar will not turn off after the car is parked.....told me you can't disconnect the OnStar without losing the Bluetooth as it's all connected.
> 
> Well at least I know what was draining my battery and I can prevent it from happening again ..but I'm not very happy that GM hasn't fixed this major flaw in it's system...and GM didn't even bother to tell it's customer about this issue so the customer could at least take steps to keep the battery from draining dead like it has with me twice now.


Wow - this is a major flaw induced in a system that worked fine in earlier model years. I would report this to the NHTSA so they can put some pressure on GM to fix their software. This is nothing more than a software bug.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM TSB #08-08-46-008B for 09' models w/Bluetooth & OnStar - Chevy Trailblazer SS Forum

This is for the MyLink system in certain 2009 model years. If this is what your dealership is referencing they're way out of date unless GM hasn't fixed this problem in the intervening 5 years, or worse yet, fixed in 2010 and then reintroduced this bug in 2014.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

2014Oilburner said:


> why does the car shut off all the electric after 10 minutes after after you turn the key off if you don't open a door...but yet I'm to expect that the Bluetooth system stays on and will drain the battery dead.


Which raises a question - why doesn't the battery saver kick in and prevent the battery from draining all the way? I'll have to check and see if OnStar is exempt from the battery saver.




jblackburn said:


> Sounds like it would just be a software fix.


Agreed. 




obermd said:


> Wow - this is a major flaw induced in a system that worked fine in earlier model years. I would report this to the NHTSA so they can put some pressure on GM to fix their software. This is nothing more than a software bug.


Is NHTSA going to care? I think their only concern is safety. As annoying as it is, I don't think it rises to the level of a safety problem.





obermd said:


> GM TSB #08-08-46-008B for 09' models w/Bluetooth & OnStar - Chevy Trailblazer SS Forum
> 
> This is for the MyLink system in certain 2009 model years. If this is what your dealership is referencing they're way out of date unless GM hasn't fixed this problem in the intervening 5 years, or worse yet, fixed in 2010 and then reintroduced this bug in 2014.


While similar, I think it's different enough that it's not the same bug. Perhaps the larger issues is the test case of continuing a call after shutting off the car was never included in their software testing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While the NHTSA won't force a recall for this issue they do push car manufacturers to fix other, non-safety issues.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

2014Oilburner said:


> I don't know what it says.....do you....what are you trying to say I'm stupid...it's pretty clear that a Bluetooth system shouldn't behave like this system does....my last cars Bluetooth system wouldn't drain the battery if you didn't follow a procedure and I bet no other car does either...it's a flaw in the system...why does the car shut off all the electric after 10 minutes after after you turn the key off if you don't open a door...but yet I'm to expect that the Bluetooth system stays on and will drain the battery dead....why is there a TSB on the Bluetooth if the owners manual tells you to end the call before you shut off the car


I don't think he was trying to say you're stupid at all. I think he simply had a theory that it was buried deep in the owner's manual which nobody reads anyway. It's definitely a bug in the software and how could anybody possibly know about that? I think it's pretty cool you were able to get this all figured out.


----------



## mahimahi (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a 2012 and recently had the same issue of the battery being drained in about 2 weeks even though I used the car almost daily, but only driving less than 30 minuits a day. i.e The daily drain was more than the 30 minuets of daily charging This issue was caused by onstar, for some reason onstar was trying to make a call which is odd since it does not even work on Guam. I yanked the fuse and everything is fine. losing the factory GPS /compass was not an issue since my S-100 aftermarket radio has its own. GM actually has a customer satisfaction report on this however the 2012 is not listed. the link is
14395A: Customer Satisfaction – OnStar Module Battery Drain – 2015 Buick Cadillac Chevrolet GMC | gm.oemdtc.com


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm still having a problem with the OnStar mirror lights staying on sometimes after the car is shut down. My CTD is a 2014 model. I was told that the Onstar mirror lights and OnStar module would stay on if you didn't end a Bluetooth phone call or transfer the call back to the phone before shutting off the car...well..I make it a point now after having two batteries replaced inside of two years to not be on the Bluetooth when I shut the car off.... and still... I have seen the OnStar mirror lights stay on after shutting off the car without using the Bluetooth. When this happens you have to start the car and push one of the OnStar buttons on the mirror to reset the OnStar module and then shut off the car for the lights on the OnStar mirror to shut off...if the lights are lit up on the OnStar mirror while the car is parked, the battery will be drained dead within 3 or 4 days if the car sits parked


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

2014Oilburner said:


> I'm still having a problem with the OnStar mirror lights staying on sometimes after the car is shut down. My CTD is a 2014 model. I was told that the Onstar mirror lights and OnStar module would stay on if you didn't end a Bluetooth phone call or transfer the call back to the phone before shutting off the car...well..I make it a point now after having two batteries replaced inside of two years to not be on the Bluetooth when I shut the car off.... and still... I have seen the OnStar mirror lights stay on after shutting off the car without using the Bluetooth. When this happens you have to start the car and push one of the OnStar buttons on the mirror to reset the OnStar module and then shut off the car for the lights on the OnStar mirror to shut off...if the lights are lit up on the OnStar mirror while the car is parked, the battery will be drained dead within 3 or 4 days if the car sits parked


I will try to take a look at mine and see if it exhibits this behavior.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mahimahi said:


> I have a 2012 and recently had the same issue of the battery being drained in about 2 weeks even though I used the car almost daily, but only driving less than 30 minuits a day. i.e The daily drain was more than the 30 minuets of daily charging This issue was caused by onstar, for some reason onstar was trying to make a call which is odd since it does not even work on Guam. I yanked the fuse and everything is fine. losing the factory GPS /compass was not an issue since my S-100 aftermarket radio has its own. GM actually has a customer satisfaction report on this however the 2012 is not listed. the link is
> 14395A: Customer Satisfaction – OnStar Module Battery Drain – 2015 Buick Cadillac Chevrolet GMC | gm.oemdtc.com


Hey mahimahi, 


Our team would be glad to work with you if you would like any assistance. We're only a private message away. 


Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2014Oilburner said:


> I'm still having a problem with the OnStar mirror lights staying on sometimes after the car is shut down. My CTD is a 2014 model. I was told that the Onstar mirror lights and OnStar module would stay on if you didn't end a Bluetooth phone call or transfer the call back to the phone before shutting off the car...well..I make it a point now after having two batteries replaced inside of two years to not be on the Bluetooth when I shut the car off.... and still... I have seen the OnStar mirror lights stay on after shutting off the car without using the Bluetooth. When this happens you have to start the car and push one of the OnStar buttons on the mirror to reset the OnStar module and then shut off the car for the lights on the OnStar mirror to shut off...if the lights are lit up on the OnStar mirror while the car is parked, the battery will be drained dead within 3 or 4 days if the car sits parked


Hello 2014Oilburner, 


I regret to hear that you're experiencing this concern! I'd be glad to help connect you with your local certified Chevrolet dealership to have them diagnose your concerns and provide you with a recommended resolution. If this is of interest to you, please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and the name of your preferred Chevrolet dealership. 


To learn more about GM's privacy policy, please visit Privacy Statement | GM.com


Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## rambo76098 (May 29, 2014)

Bringing this thread back from the dead... I've discovered it's not just being on a call that will cause the system to not shut down and the battery to drain. It's any bluetooth activity. 

Twice this week I moved my car in the driveway, only ran it for 30-60 seconds. It connected to my bluetooth to and started downloading text messages, phonebook, call history, etc. After the first move (1 day in between), the battery was definitely weak, it was sluggish to start. After the second move (again, 1 day in between), it was completely dead. I drove the car 4 days ago and it was just fine. Battery is just barely over 3 years old and car only has 35k miles.

Be warned: Apparently it will fail to shut down properly with any bluetooth activity and drain the battery. It's such BS that GM knows about this easily patchable software issue but won't put out an updated software version to fix it. Anyone have any tips on filing a claim with GM's corporate offices? I should not be having to replace a battery 26 days out of warranty because of a known software issue.

I'm about ready to rip out the mylink and replace it with an aftermarket head unit so this stops happening. IMO, GM should pay for the new battery and new head unit since they won't fix this major defect, but fat chance I'll be able to get that short of getting an attorney (not cost effective).


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

rambo76098 said:


> I'm about ready to rip out the mylink and replace it with an aftermarket head unit so this stops happening. IMO, GM should pay for the new battery and new head unit since they won't fix this major defect, but fat chance I'll be able to get that short of getting an attorney (not cost effective).


Should be a big Class Action more then just GM with this problem, just a matter of finding a tenacious technology attorney. Maybe i.e. https://edelson.com/


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze battery after two years developed a high self discharge rate of 2.5 amperes, would be stone dead after 24 hours. This is caused by attempting to jam the same amount of stuff into a smaller lighter weight, thinner insulators, particles of the plates fall off and internally short out the cells.

This can be tested, but needed to find a dealer that new how to us that required GM battery tester. Dealers in town refused to do this. Found a good small town dealer, after a short 15 minutes test, all automatic with a printout, said you need a new battery, don't worry, covered under warranty. But on the Cruze, only for 36 months or 36K miles, whichever comes first.

Not sure about the later, if you put over 36 K miles on this thing, doing a heck of a lot more driving, so the car doesn't sit for 24 hours.

But not the only problem, so-called parasitic draw, a load on the battery newly invented by "always" hot. Never was a problem on a vehicle like my 88 Supra, uses a real ignition switch, when off, everything is off.

When you switch off the ignition, not only in the Cruze, practically all vehicles are this way now, power windows and the radio still works. But everything should switch off when you open the drivers door, the switch in that lock can be the problem.

But this is not all, your dome light will be still on, takes about 15 seconds to switch off, if it does, uses a so-called power MOSFET transisor with an extremely high impedance input with moisture, can stay on. Also firing commands to the BCM with firmware stuck in flashram that can be corrupt.

But even at this, have to monitor the battery current for up to ten minutes after switching off everything, should drop to under 15 ma. Yet another problem is anti-thief, that LED is flashing drawing current off the battery, caused by locking your doors. Even with a good battery, leaving your car parked at an airport with the doors locked for over two weeks will have a dead battery. What are they thinking?

Trying to find the source of the draw is enough to drive a guy nuts, my excuse, recall on a Ford the cause was a minor water leak on the windshield, by capillary action rain water followed the curve and was dripping under dash into the windshield wiper module, switching this on at night discharging the battery. First cure was to dry it off, put it in a zip lock bag to keep water out, then got the windshield repaired. But I can tell you, took more than five minutes to find this problem.

Always hot is the problem.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

You bring up a lot of good points (what the XXX was GM thinking) but after being stranded with a Bricked stone dead battery (only 330 miles on the clock) at the airport when the '15 Cruze TD was left sitting in the cold (+65F) for two weeks. I decide to take their (GM) problems to resolution despite all the design problems mentioned.

Replaced ALL high current battery cables using #2 high strand count welding cable with crimped and soldered terminals, swapped OEM battery out for a Battery Plus X2 AGM (6 year FULL replacement warranty) group size 27F. This battery is designed as deep cycle/Starting which means thicker plates and therefore should handle the charge cycling caused by GM's RVC charging system. No more DIC charge voltage indications of 11.2V and most important no problems in over a year even if it is left standing for two weeks at -17F real temp.

Not your fatherâ€™s charging system | Search Autoparts

http://www.jcwnapa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/TE_0614_TE1.pdf


Along the lines of another members earlier thoughts, I been thinking further on supplementing the battery with around 400F of super capacitors to boost the battery during those first few seconds of cold morning starts at -37F. Its my understanding its those cold morning starts that are the hardest on lead acid technology along with cycling. 

I wouldn't fret too much over flashing LED's for a couple weeks even with the OEM battery, but worry more about what ONSTAR is doing in interrogating your vehicle stats?? Especially if they have a bug in their programming and leave the system on drawing current from the battery?

And should the electronic modules demonstrate further design deficiencies they will be re-design with proper components (don't start me on the Ford 6.0L FICM problems) and with conformal coating or NanoProof-IPX7.

http://www.aculon.com/nanoproofpcbrepellency.php?gclid=CLfar53q49QCFVO2wAodlBUMmg .


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Well it's been over a year now since I first noticed the problem with the Bluetooth not shutting off and the OnStar mirror lights staying light...and that that will drain the battery if the car sits for a week....since then I have paid attention and made sure I wasn't on the phone before I shut off the car. I havn't had any battery problems since. 

It's just a shame GM didn't take care of this issue with a software fix and now I'm out of warranty.... it's just sad the dealer and GM couldn't figure... or didn't want to fiqure the problem out when they had to replace two batterys with my car...but at least I know there is a software glitch and can work around the problem.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

NickD said:


> Cruze battery after two years developed a high self discharge rate of 2.5 amperes, would be stone dead after 24 hours. This is caused by attempting to jam the same amount of stuff into a smaller lighter weight, thinner insulators, particles of the plates fall off and internally short out the cells.
> 
> This can be tested, but needed to find a dealer that new how to us that required GM battery tester. Dealers in town refused to do this. Found a good small town dealer, after a short 15 minutes test, all automatic with a printout, said you need a new battery, don't worry, covered under warranty. But on the Cruze, only for 36 months or 36K miles, whichever comes first.
> 
> ...


Always hot isn't the problem. This has been around forever now. There is a constant parasitic draw on all vehicles when the key is out. The problem is things like this onstar module, that don't shut off when they are supposed to. Cars are computer controlled now and shutting down all power to the car when you turn your key off just isn't something that will happen anymore. My truck has the new can bus computer controlled stuff with the constant power and blinking led when it's locked and all that. I've let that thing sit for 2 months untouched and it fires up fine. A blinking led alone will take years to drain a battery.

Performing a parasitic draw test test isn't too hard either. Set up a multimeter to read amperage and connect it in line between the battery and car. If you have a high parasitic draw, start pulling fuses. When you pull a fuse and the amp draw comes back to normal, your problem is in that circuit. Then get a diagram of that circuit and start unplugging components. You will single out your problem relatively quickly. 

Cars arent the same anymore as they were in the 80s. You just have to learn how to work on the new technology.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

I leave my Cruze Plugged on my boats battery tender now if I'm gone for a week.... The Cruze Battery is warrantied for 30 months. it has nothing to do with your 3/36.. I have had three batteries warrantied for free, you just have to take the batteries out yourself and bring them to the dealer parts counter....Love this auto-draining cruze, super hard on batteries, and ill never have to buy another battery for the life of the car, they always crap out between 24-28 months.. I'm turning my negative into a postitive! no pun intended!


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

so if you had your battery warranted under your 3/36 and it goes out again in another 2 years, your service dept wont warranty it, they will say sorry, your out of your 3/36 Bumper 2 bumper...But its BS, the battery has 30 month warranty, the battery it stamped, you don't need a receipt, just take it to the parts counter...


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

I'm at 37 months on my battery. Still cranks hard and seems to be going strong with no problems.


----------



## RedEco (Jul 25, 2016)

My 14 1.4T does this all the time. I actually carry a portable jump starter with me. It happens 2-3 times a month.


----------

